# Words fail to describe..



## matt007 (May 15, 2001)

^OMFG!


[Modified by matt007, 7:53 PM 9-22-2002]


----------



## Braga_Dub (Sep 8, 2001)

*Re: Words fail to describe.. (matt007)*

Jeepers...


----------



## TabulaRasa (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: Words fail to describe.. (Euro Dude)*


----------



## NW4KQ driver (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: Words fail to describe.. (TabulaRasa)*

I would roll it, judging by the intercooler , wide arse tires and such, that it is an incredible car to drive. tabula , I dont know where you come up with some of this stuff


----------



## JPP (Sep 7, 2002)

*Re: Words fail to describe.. (NW4KQ driver)*

That car is from Finland! I kind of remember that it would have over 600 horsepowers!


----------



## Kuronen (Oct 18, 2001)

*Re: Words fail to describe.. (JPP)*

Yep, it is from Finland. It is Mr. Lindstroem's race car with about 550-700 hp on tap, depending on boost pressure. 
Here are a few more pics of this car:


----------



## MtnSurferX (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: Words fail to describe.. (matt007)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Words fail to describe..[HR][/HR]​hmm....the words "hill climb" come to mind








-b


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: Words fail to describe.. (MtnSurferX)*

That is an awesome looking car. Big wings are cool when they are functional, not when they are on 90hp civic dx's.


----------



## MartijnGizmo (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: Words fail to describe.. (matt007)*









Must be kinda hard to drive.....








But looks very impressive, and as long as its functional (well, with 700bhp







)..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


[Modified by MartijnGizmo, 8:58 PM 9-25-2002]


----------



## sirhc (Sep 23, 1999)

*Re: Words fail to describe.. (MartijnGizmo)*

It would probably be easier to drive if it had a steering wheel.








Prety nuts.


----------



## Levish (Dec 1, 2000)

*Re: Words fail to describe.. (sirhc)*

wow


----------



## tapXntc (Sep 3, 2002)

damn thats pretty







and 700hp














but ever since the honda boys started using supra wings ect they've completely ruined it for me, now even when i see a bad @ss machine like this the wing makes me wanna vomit no matter how functional thanks a lot r1cers







anyway thats one fine piece of machinary i think the guy should let me drive


----------



## vwdriver69 (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: Words fail to describe.. (tapXntc)*

i don't think they get better then that!


----------



## mybabyjetta97vr6 (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: Words fail to describe.. (sirhc)*

Yes, how does that work


----------



## JoeFriday (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: Words fail to describe.. (sirhc)*

quote:[HR][/HR]It would probably be easier to drive if it had a steering wheel.[HR][/HR]​that's the new version of Drive By Wire.. literally.. Audi developed it after watching Soap Box Derbys.. they used the KISS principle


----------



## mybabyjetta97vr6 (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: Words fail to describe.. (JoeFriday)*

So do go on and explain how that works, mister.


----------



## JoeFriday (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: Words fail to describe.. (mybabyjetta97vr6)*

each axle is controlled by a wire that is fed up into the cockpit and held by the driver.. the design allows for 'direct' control of steering.. apparently the original concept involved positioning the driver's feet directly on the axle, allowing him or her to steer much in the same way a runner sled is controlled.. however, this concept was quickly abandoned due to the amount of gravel and road kill that worked its way up the driver's pants legs.. this concept was fine for the top ralleye drivers in France and other countries where personal hygiene isn't a high priority, but since the US market didn't grab on as blindly, they needed to adjust the system to accommodate our more fickle drivers


----------



## mybabyjetta97vr6 (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: Words fail to describe.. (JoeFriday)*

Direct meaning more immediate response? So what to you hold onto? Turning corners at a fast speed with no steering wheel, what keeps you balanced?


----------



## JoeFriday (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: Words fail to describe.. (mybabyjetta97vr6)*

well this is where it gets really complicated.. don't feel bad if you have a hard time understanding the physics behind this.. it took me quite a while to absorb it, too
the centrifugal force caused during turns is offset by the centripetal force of pulling the wires.. since the wires you are holding are directly connected to the axle, your body becomes an extension of the drivetrain (through the use of specially-developed gloves, welded directly to the steering wires.. thus, wherever the steering axles are pointed, that's where your body will go
however, this is only true with Quattro.. the result of Drive By Wire implemented with other inferior drivetrains invariably resulted with the driver thrown out the window and driven over repeatedly while the car drove in circles


----------



## mybabyjetta97vr6 (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: Words fail to describe.. (JoeFriday)*

Thanks for the explaination, very interesting







, I'll stick with my steering wheel, a bit stuck to it and i hate wearing gloves. The part about the getting run over........ that's not true is it.







T'would be very sad, no point to it.


----------



## MtnSurferX (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: Words fail to describe.. (mybabyjetta97vr6)*

ok as fun as this has been, im gonna put a stop to it. the car has a steering column for christ sakes. he just took off the steering wheel.
pulling wires attached to the axles with gloves??? honestly.....
while were at it...did you know gullible isnt in the dictionary?
-b


----------



## mybabyjetta97vr6 (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: Words fail to describe.. (MtnSurferX)*

quote:[HR][/HR]ok as fun as this has been, im gonna put a stop to it. the car has a steering column for christ sakes. he just took off the steering wheel.
Obviously t'wasn't fun for you.








pulling wires attached to the axles with gloves??? honestly.....








while were at it...did you know gullible isnt in the dictionary?

-b[HR][/HR]​In my dictionary gullible is right under gullet! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## mybabyjetta97vr6 (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: Words fail to describe.. (MtnSurferX)*

I'd also like to add that gullible is " one who beleives 100% of what is said on the vortex" from some of the threads that I have read. Not wanting to be rude, just agreeing on your terminology of the word "gullible". Thanks for your input.


----------



## JoeFriday (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: Words fail to describe.. (mybabyjetta97vr6)*

well I never!
ok, maybe once


----------



## mybabyjetta97vr6 (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: Words fail to describe.. (JoeFriday)*

What,.... you never.... was I harsh







or something or did I miss some thing.


----------



## JoeFriday (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: Words fail to describe.. (mybabyjetta97vr6)*

sorry... let me rephrase that...
"well I never!







"


----------



## mybabyjetta97vr6 (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: Words fail to describe.. (JoeFriday)*

You goof, you goof. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JoeFriday (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: Words fail to describe.. (mybabyjetta97vr6)*

I've been called worse.. and besides, you know what "goof" is spelled backwards.. oh wait.. that's "dog".. nevermind


----------



## mybabyjetta97vr6 (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: Words fail to describe.. (JoeFriday)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I've been called worse.. and besides, you know what "goof" is spelled backwards.. oh wait.. that's "dog".. nevermind[HR][/HR]​goof backwards is foog and you mister are in one. so look out Mister


----------



## JoeFriday (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: Words fail to describe.. (mybabyjetta97vr6)*

geeez, and I never even mentioned how superior M3's are


----------



## mybabyjetta97vr6 (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: Words fail to describe.. (JoeFriday)*

quote:[HR][/HR]geeez, and I never even mentioned how superior M3's are[HR][/HR]​Yes bow down now to Mk111, glx vr6, never forget who you foolin' with... If your a walkin' atlas, then i'm a ........


----------



## MtnSurferX (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: Words fail to describe.. (mybabyjetta97vr6)*

<wonders if mybabyjetta has any clue as to whats going on>
anyway....before JoeFriday hijacked this thread with his "drive by wire soapbox derby steering" idea








anyone have any videos out there of this car in action?
-b


----------



## mybabyjetta97vr6 (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: Words fail to describe.. (MtnSurferX)*

quote:[HR][/HR]<wonders if mybabyjetta has any clue as to whats going on>
anyway....before JoeFriday hijacked this thread with his "drive by wire soapbox derby steering" idea








anyone have any videos out there of this car in action?
-b[HR][/HR]​fyi, yes i do as a matter of fact. I won't take you statement personally though. Yo Joe, see you did totally mess the thread. Man, when are you going to learn.


----------



## Fsmith010 (Aug 26, 2001)

*Re: Words fail to describe.. (mybabyjetta97vr6)*

That intercooler is HUGE. They need to put that car in Gran Turismo.


----------



## JoeFriday (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: Words fail to describe.. (mybabyjetta97vr6)*

mucho apologías, amigos
we'll now return to our regularly scheduled thread....


----------



## jhillyer (Feb 17, 2002)

*Re: Words fail to describe.. (matt007)*

No, I won't open my eyes. I heard the cries from many kilometers away. I had dreams of an ugly beast to serve only one purpose. Oh yes, its...No, I'm not ready!... AAaaaaahhhhhhh!!!


----------



## jhillyer (Feb 17, 2002)

*Re: Words fail to describe.. (NW4KQ driver)*

But I have not seen a proper intercooler by standard terms. I see what looks like a relocated water cooling system radiator. Where is the induction intercooler on this? I'm prepared to be wrong.


----------



## NW4KQ driver (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: Words fail to describe.. (jhillyer)*

In the very first post you see a picture of the radiator, then, a few posts down, you see the intercooler - note the different shape of the end tanks, the different position w/ respect to the air dam (farther forward), also note the different tube/fin design of the intercooler in the lower pic.


----------

